# sobre 74ls192 y 74ls48



## zalomea (May 25, 2006)

hola, estoy haciendo un contador con esos dos componentes y no m sale, conecto el load  y todoas las Q a + y el reset a - en el contador, despues conecto las salidas a las entradas del decodificador i las dl decodificador a los leds, en las Eu y Ed las pongo a positivo por resistencias i cuando quiero contar le doi un - i cuenta como quiere, el -  se lo ago con un escuadrador hecho con una resistencia de 100k y un condensador mod.104. si sabeis de algo que este mal o me podeis dar algun dato que me ayude os lo agradeceria, muxas gracias


----------



## zalomea (Jun 8, 2006)

hola, soy yo otra vez queria dar las GRACIAS a todos por haber contestado a mi pregunta, GRACIAS, con lo facil que era decir "puede ser por que necesitas un circuito antirebotes", pero bueno parece que para aprender no hay sitio aqui.

Atentamente ZALOMEA. MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

zalomea dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy yo otra vez queria dar las GRACIAS a todos por haber contestado a mi pregunta, GRACIAS, con lo facil que era decir "puede ser por que necesitas un circuito antirebotes", pero bueno parece que para aprender no hay sitio aqui.
> 
> Atentamente ZALOMEA. MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.




Que Bueno que ha resuleto su problema  Apoco no se siente mejor resolverlo uno mismo a que se lo resuelvan?.

En fin.

Que tenga un Buen día y felicidades por su logro

Saludos


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Zalomea, sera que me puedes ayudar, estoy en las mismas condiciones, como lo resolviste, tienes el diseño en proteus o alguna imagen que me guie... por favor


----------



## zalomea (Jul 17, 2009)

http://personales.alumno.upv.es/~jobelma2/sensores y motores_archivos/image032.jpg
 este es el circuito que yo utilicé.
para cambiar de estado tienes que mover 2 veces el interruptor, es decir, tiene que volver a la misma posicion que estaba. a ver si te sirve.

Un saludo.


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 18, 2009)

Oye vale, muchas gracias, pero me referia al uso del  74ls192 y 74ls48 combinados, ahi solo veo las compuertas, no se si de que integrado son, pero parecen  de un flip flop.
Necesito es saber la manera en la que conectaste el 74ls192 con el 74ls48 y el display 7segm.
Por favoooooooooooor!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te sirva de algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 18, 2009)

Oye muchas gracias, pero ese diagrama es de un contador que se activa por medio de los Suiches, yo necesito que del momento en que conecte VCC el contador comience a andar desde 0 hasta 10, yo lo se reiniciar en 10, pero el asunto es que lo he conectado de mil maneras y se queda en 0, no avanza.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola.
Este circuito usa el 74192 y el 7447.
La diferencia entre 7447 y 7448 es:
7447 excita una pantalla (display) de 7 segmentos de ánodo común
7448 excita una pantalla (display) de 7 segmentos de cáfodo común.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 18, 2009)

Oye vale, me gustaria que montases el circuito porque mira, yo lo monte exactamente igual y eso no sirve, no pasa de el "0"... no cuenta nada, solo se queda ahi estancado en 0.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola kimjonil.
Puedes adjuntar el archivo de Prouteus (ponlo en .zip o .RAR) para correr tu conexión, y ver que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 18, 2009)

Con mucho gusto, aqui lo tienes


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola.
Ya está, compara los circuitos para que veas por qué no te funcionó.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimjonil (Jul 18, 2009)

Oye vale, tienes razon, me faltaba conectar el MR. El PL a pesar de estar mal conectado en el que monte, ya habia probado colocarlo en el DN, pero el error estaba que nunca conecte el MR. 
Muchas gracias Aficionado por tu ayuda, me has salvado... y mucha gracias a todos los demas que me ayudaron tambien y gracias a los que trataron de ayudarme tambien jejejeje.. gracias a todos


----------

